

AS opposed SOPA which keeps hackers from swiping content such as music & movies - rpm4321
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/brooklyn/reddit_co_founder_commits_suicide_AZPHGFSHzBRrOHbx2yGM9O

======
rpm4321
I would normally never post something from the NY Post on HN, but my jaw
dropped when I made it about 5 paragraphs down and read this:

 _Swartz was also an avid Internet activist, who pushed to make web files open
to the public. He opposed the “Stop Online Piracy Act,” which keeps hackers
from swiping web content such as music and movies.

But that mindset got him into trouble in June 2012, when federal officers
arrested him for allegedly downloading academic journals on the subscription-
only website JSTOR.com._

Unfortunately, propagandizing SOPA is nothing new for NewsCorp, if you
remember the dozens of pro-SOPA articles and editorials in the WSJ at the
time, but I still can't believe that their editorial marching orders would
extend to an obituary.

